# How does it compare?



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

How does the attessa system compare to the other awd systems out there like the evo and the sti, in an off road situatuion?


----------



## ChickenAlfredo (May 28, 2004)

it distributes torque. for instance, when turning a corner, the copmuter sees what's up and splits the torque to the front wheels. the computer will do everything it can to make sure handling is perfect. hence VSPEC :thumbup: it's cuz of that which makes the skyline one of the best handling cars int he world. if im wrong, or partially correct well somebody help me out, otherwise ill be gettin owned.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah I know it does that. But is it at a advantage or disadvantage over other AWD systems?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

well its active RWD, not active front.....eg the rear wheels drive all the time, and the fronts engage when traction is lost on the rear....While the WRX (I honestly dont know about the evo) in street trim is a active front......I HATE active front 4WD with a loathing, eg the WRX is a horrible power understeerer.....and then the back wheels kick in and throw you off into yonder (this from experience)....while the Skyline the back end looses traction, and the front grabs traction....it can sometimes throw the front into a wall some people say (never happened to me!  ) 

Still I'm a addict to Live axel RWD (sideways everywhere......lol)


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

All the advantages of RWD and AWD at the same time. Superior to other AWD systems, except possible the Porsche and Lamborghini.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been told that the Skyline ATTESSA Pro System is virtually identical to the system Porsche uses.


----------

